# 1998 altima wont upshift (auto)



## AltimaBruce (Mar 9, 2005)

98 with 115K on it, no leaks, but was run in some nasty new england slush, and parked, was cold last night, now it doesnt upshift.
Has been fine till this
Think it could be the modulator?
any help would be great guys, and thxs !


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First make sure the fluid is at the correct level and doesn't smell burnt. Then look under the hood to see if the connectors are all still intact. It may have just gotten water in one of the connectors.

Troy


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so it stays in first gear till redline?what if you shift manually? what does it do then...


----------

